# Garoyle, Griffen or Dragon egg How to



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

How to For One Gargoyle Egg









One plastic egg
(I bought mine from science and surplus,
they are a little thicker then the easter egg plastic ones)
crayola model magic clay
one set easy eyes
hot glue
elmers glue
white flat paint
silver matallic paint 
green paint
stain of choice- I used an antigue gold
small small stones or coarse cat litter

Print a sheet of easy eyes 
http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp
Take your set of easy eyes and
glob a drip of hot glue enough to cover the iris but not over flowing
set aside to dry.
cut around eyes leaving a small edge.
Then take some of the model magic clay and form your cover area around the eyes
get close to eyes with your clay. Add some clay for nose detail.
When finished with deatail for eye area, attach to egg adding elmers glue to paper of back of eyes, 
smoothing edges of clay thinner to lay flat on egg.
Using a toothpick or clay tool to make your finishing details, eye surround and nose area.
When dry paint it color of choice I used silver with gold over that and then a touch of green then black for the stain effect
Now when that is dry start applying model magic clay to the rest of your egg to cover all but the eye area.
Get it close enough to make your "cracking egg look". 
Using coarse cat litter or small small stones roll the egg 
carefully in stone mixture to make your little indentations,
then pick off all or most of the stones, do not press to hard or clay will roll
Before clay dries, mark the clay like it is cracking .
Let the whole thing dry again
When all dry, paint the white paint on overall except the eyes area
stain or paint your choice color .
I used antigue gold..any color you like will do
I should have made area smaller and flatter where eyes are showing to enclose it more,
but oh well that's trial and error
video pic link
Gargoyle Dragon Griffen Egg How To :: GargoyleGriffenDragonEgg How To Pictorial remix by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket

reg picture link
Gargoyle Dragon Griffen Egg How To pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Far out Lilly!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

very nice, lilly. well done


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, lilly those are really COOL!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Lilly---this is a really cool idea! I like the way those turned out for you. 

very, very nice....

(Dave points to the right, yells "hey look over there!" and steals the idea ....runs away to the left):devil:


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Lilly, those look nasty and very cool...love 'em!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I thought they were baked potatos at first! Now I understand since I saw the vid. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks all...
got the idea from a stone carving site.
you can steal all you want Dave, but the eyes in the back of my head saw you..haha


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

O wow those look really cool..... i love em!!!! Thanx for the idea, as i write it down on my list of to-do things..... man this list never stops growing


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Those are really neat, I love them. How long does the clay take to dry?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Babygirl ..yw.. I have about 60 things I would like to make now and that keeps growing..we all in the same club haha

Spideranne..that clay takes about a day to dry thoroughly


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Way cool!


----------

